# Berries turning red



## Vinniemac (Jul 20, 2016)

I have Marquette grapes I planted 3 years ago First year that they are producing grapes I have noticed a few cluster turning red. Seems to be very early for that I don't know. They are about 3/8" in diameter It has bin a very hot summer in western Pa.
Vince


----------



## havlikn (Jul 20, 2016)

I would expect that they are starting verasion. Have you kept up your spray program? If they are entering verasion your nets need to get up if you want any grapes left.


----------



## Vinniemac (Jul 21, 2016)

Been spraying Vines look good no problem with the vines. Where can you get good netting ?


----------



## havlikn (Jul 21, 2016)

Here is where I am ordering this year

http://www.plantra.com/BirdNetting/AviGardFlexDiamondMeshBirdNetForRows.aspx


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 22, 2016)

Get the nets on quick. As soon as the grapes start to turn, the birds are coming:: in our area Lowes and Home Depot carry them, at a price.


----------



## Vinniemac (Jul 23, 2016)

I ordered some from Seven Springs Organic supplies. It looked good and the price wasn't bad
Vince


----------



## agaric1 (Jul 24, 2016)

For me, when the grapes start turning, it's like the Hitchcock movie The Birds. Birds here are nuts. They will go under my nets just to get at the grapes. Seems like any animal would find that very risky. Just be sure that the nets and grapes have space between them or birds will peck at them through the nets.


----------



## TonyR (Jul 25, 2016)

Buy a pellet gun and start shooting them.


----------



## Johny99 (Jul 25, 2016)

Do they make pellet Gattling guns::


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 25, 2016)

I thought after grape changing color, they are less prone to fungi infections and so less need for spay. No?


----------



## TonyR (Jul 25, 2016)

Yes and no. Black rot and Anthracnose lessen but mildews and bunch rot become a problem and lets not forget wasps.


----------

